# Andy Nimmons Taxidermy



## Kyle M (Jan 3, 2007)

I shot my first duck today and took it to Andy Nimmons in Lexington, GA. Has anyone used him before? He is the 2005 World Champion taxidermist, didn't know that until I got there through a suggestion by a local gun shop.
Oh, and the duck is a Drake Woody. Im going to get it mounted flying unless he decides that its too torn up once he looks at it, then he is just going to mount it standing. Does anyone have pictures of how you have your wood duck mounted? Thanks
www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Andy does great work....He has mounted two turkeys for me and one deer....Andy does top notch work on his ducks also...I think you will be pleased...


----------



## mshipman (Jan 4, 2007)

I know him he is a good guy and great taxidermist. He won the world champion title on a wild boar.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jan 4, 2007)

If you want to really show off that wood ducks color. I would not get it flying. Andy does great work.


----------



## Jamie Jainniney (Jan 4, 2007)

I have had a deer, a banded goose, two wood duck drakes, and a hooded mergenser drake and hen done by Andy.  He does great work, but he also travels a lot (hunting) and does alot of work from other places (out west, Africa, etc....), so it may take a while to get your mount back.  I can get you a picture of mine later, but just advice, get it standing on a piece of driftwood!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 4, 2007)

*Yes*

I have used Andy for 3 deer, a fox squirrel, a fox, and a drake wood duck.  He does excellent work.  I also suggest you get the duck done standing on a piece of driftwood.  You will be pleased with Andy's work.  As previously noted, it may take some time to get it back, but you will be happy.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 4, 2007)

Kyle,
He has done a drake shoveler, wood duck and a pintail for me and will also do a green head that my brother in law dropped off yesterday as well as my gadwall drake...He does good work!

Congrats on your first duck my friend!


----------



## Kyle M (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. It seems the concensus is to get it standing. Do the colors really come out better when they are mounted standing? I just always pictured duck mounted flying??


----------



## copper (Jan 4, 2007)

*Standing*

Do a standing mount. Check out this site http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/ I have several waterfowl mounts from him


----------



## Kyle M (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.waterfowler.net/Artistic/flymounts.html

The standing woody's do look nice. Does anyone have a flying wood duck or is standing the norm? 

I guess I just hadn't thought about a standing mount because thats not how I shot the bird, but it seems to be how most do it.


----------



## copper (Jan 4, 2007)

*Mounts*

A wood duck has so many colors a standing mount just displays the bird better. I have a standing woody mounted and a flying woody mounted. The Standing woody looks better. I get more comments on the standing woody than any other mounts I have.


----------



## double b (Jan 4, 2007)

I shot a pair of woody's a couple of years ago and had them mounted together.  The hen is sitting on drift wood and the drake is coming into land on the same piece.  He is standing yet the wings are spread.  It looks pretty good, I can get a pic later.


----------



## Kyle M (Jan 4, 2007)

double b said:


> I shot a pair of woody's a couple of years ago and had them mounted together.  The hen is sitting on drift wood and the drake is coming into land on the same piece.  He is standing yet the wings are spread.  It looks pretty good, I can get a pic later.



Yeah, I would really like to see some pics. I have a few months until he gets to it so plenty of time to decide.


----------



## mshipman (Jan 6, 2007)

here a flying woody


----------



## Todd E (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a sampler of my ducks. All done by Andy.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 6, 2007)

............


----------



## Todd E (Jan 6, 2007)

--------


----------



## Todd E (Jan 6, 2007)

====


----------



## Kyle M (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice, Im dropping off another woodie tomorrow to get mounted standing. Thanks for the pics.


----------

